# 2 tuxedo kittens available (Utah- or can travel)



## Lsdvn (Sep 17, 2011)

We have 2 beautiful babies that still need loving homes. They are a brother and sister, both born July 1st. Pierre- (with spot on his nose) is a rambuncious little boy. He's fat and would LOVE to be outside given the opportunity. His favorite toy is anything that moves including his siblings. He does well with our other kitties and even the dog. Doe- is our mellow girl. She's not shy but often waits patiently while her sibilings are cuddled and loved on, for her turn. Although, she's the first to curl up in your lap and snuggle. Her favorite toy is a wadded up tissue. She'll play with it for hours. Pierre is fully litter trained and Doe always uses the box but still struggles with the feel of the litter on her feet and prefers to have a puppy pad in her box. I am happy to keep her until she learns that litter is not a bad thing, if you don't want to deal with puppy pads or newspaper. If you are interested in adopting either or both, please feel free to contact me. 
006 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
* Doe is my avatar picture *


----------

